# Overfeeding?



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My boys are on Chicken Soup and I just said in another thread that they poop like 3 times a day. :? I am wondering if I am feeding them too much.  They eat twice a day. Mr. Peepers is 12 pounds and he gets a total of 1 cup a day and Buster is 8 pounds and gets total 3/4 cup a day.

Any thoughts on if I may be over feeding them?  I have noticed that Buster seems a bit more robust looking in the rib cage area when he was rather thin when I got him (at 8 months).

Also just wanted to throw this in. Mr. Peepers turned 2 last month and Buster turned 2 this month. :wave:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm wondering the same thing. Tank is a little over 8 lbs. and I guess gets close to a cup everyday. I feed him twice daily. He doesn't seem to be pooping AS much as when he was on the Flint River Ranch, but still seems to be doing it more than he should. But when I feed him I don't feel like it's enough lol. Any advice?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

check out the bag it should give you some clue as to how much you should be feeding him.
you could talk to your vet find out what his Ideal weight is.
so long as hes not eating more than suggested for his ideal weight you should be fine.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky just hit 10.5 lbs and when we took him for his leg on Monday they said we need to cut him back to 1/2 cup food per day. They said he needs to loose a pound to two pounds. They said the way to tell is if he doesn't have much of a "waist". Like Corky is the same thickness from chest to butt. They said he should have a little waist past his ribs. ALso she said if you have to push to feel his ribs, he is overweight. I have cut Corky back slowly on everything. I am hoping this spring he will slim down with being out more but if he has surgery his activity will be limited....


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Tank has a defined waist and you can feel his ribs w/out much trouble. I think Tank's in perfect condition. But he just poops so much lol. I'll have to look at the bag again. What exactly do you measure the food with? A measuring cup like you would measure flour with?


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

I think that alot of the food bags say 1/2 cup each day (I've been researching alot of foods in preparation to moving Piña to adult food). I use a 1/4 cup and fill it twice each day and Piña is a good weight (4lbs at 8mos). I literally got a 1/4 cup measuring cup at the dollar store and keep it in the bag and scoop out with it. Don't forget about treats though, you have to adjust the food fed during the day in accordance with how many treats you give. What a science ay!!!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

we're having that problem with zoey too.... i just can't feed her any less than i'm feeding her now. she's on natural balance reduced calorie and she literally GOBBLES up her food. 

we were thinking about getting her thyroid checked since she is not losing any weight. last time we were at the vet she was, i think, 9 lbs and she should be probably 8 to 8.5. she's 2 years old too. 

it's SO difficult to get weight off of these little guys! 

has your vet said that either are overweight?


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco is overweight and the vet said he was he is now around 8.5 pds and he looks like a fat sausage. I feed him twice a day he eats frozen biljack and he has table food. like this morning I gave him a chicken breast for breakfast and when I get hom he will eat a cup of his dog food if I don't feed him or cut back he stills the Nina's food . And after he eats he is still hungry He always wants part of my dinner. Taco is only 6.5 inches tall and 9inches long the vet said his weight should be 4.5-5.5 pds no more but it is hard to put them on a diet. He goes back to the sat and I know she is going to get on to me


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

so long as you can feel, but not see his ribs, you are ok.

Tequila is 7lbs and get 1/2 cup a day (1/4 twice a day)

Kylie gets a little less then 1/2 a cup a day (split into two feedings) because she gains weight real fast

Ginger gets about a little over 1/4 cup a day but she is only 3lbs and I think the amount I am feeding her is too much.

They are on Innova EVO. 

Every dog has a different metabolism rate. Kylie has a very slow motabolism while Tequila has a fast one so I feed Tequila more.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

I feed the girls Natural Balance. 2x per day.
Julie is about 9-10lbs she eats less than 1 cup.
Daisy is 7 lbs and she eats 3/4 of a cup.
Plus i give them small treats, like apples, carrots, sometimes cheese. 

After they are done they look at me like wanting more food. But I just don't give them any more because eventually they will get a treat. either from me or hubby(who spoiles them with peanut butter cookies) So I have to count that in consideration as well.
When they come to live with us they were over weight too heavy and I was not able to feel their ribs. 

Is hard when they give me that look, but I have to be strong for their own good.

Another thing to consider is how much exercise they do!


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

My vet has never told me Tank is over weight. I guess Tank isn't actually gettin a full cup, prolly a little less. I just use little plastic tuppaware and fill it about half full twice a day. 

I looked on the Chicken Soup dog food bag and I could not find the recommended feeding chart or anything on it.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, I found the feeding chart on the net for the Chicken Soup dog food. Here is the link: http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/ChickenSoup/feedguides.php

Tank should be getting around a cup a day, so he's fine. And when he's an adult I can keep it at the same amount or lower it a bit if need be.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I feed my girls free choice. Deedlit was overweight for awhile but now that we've switched to better food, (Royal Canin, and now Innova) she's slimmed right down. Cosette weighs 2 1/2 pounds and Deedlit is about 7 pounds. They're both in very good shape right now.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

If I freefed Tank, I think I'd be broke lol. He just loves to eat!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

According to the weight chart, I think I am feeding the right ammount for their weight. 

They are due for their check ups pretty soon, so I'll see if the vet thinks they are over weight or not. I think Mr. Peepers isn't. He feels great, sturdy but with muscles. Buster is the one that might be getting over weight. He just looks more rounder in the ribcage area. I can still feel his ribs but like he's got an added padding there now. :lol:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I am free feeding too. Tucker has always been free fed and as it turns out Jasper was free fed too (course he's not been eating all that long). Both are very good at leaving most of it through out the day. What I do is use a marked measure scoop and put just about 1/2c in Tucker's bowl. He uses the whole day to eat it. If he empties the plate and its before 8 I put some more in. He also has treats now and then and a taste of whatever meat I am cooking (when I cook which is not often!). With the pup I just keep his bowl full. But sometimes I catch Tuck in it (but his bowl still has some)... he's gonna get fat for a while I think. My son's minidoxie would scarf the whole bag if he was free fed. When he comes to visit I have to pick up Tuck's dishes. 

I feed Tucker Royal Canin chihuahua mixed with the mini puppy. Jasper is on Nutromax puppy from the breeder so I'm slowly switching him to the RC. In the mean time I have to put some of hte Nutro in Tuck's bowl cause he'll steal it from Jas. Funny thing is I tried Nutro with Tuck and he wouldn't touch it. 

Tucker is usually at a good weight, but recently (since the pup for sure) he's put on more than a pound. And you can feel it when you pick him up. He has his comprehensive vet check next Friday and I know they'e going to be mad. He goes through periods of heavy and then thins out.. He was heavy at 4mos but fine at 6mos. 

Jas is just a little furball so he doesn't count...but he weighed 2.4 at the vet visit yesterday.


----------

